# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  YOUS, audio/video calls with AI-based translator, Limassol, Cyprus

## Airicist

yous.ai

youtube.com/channel/UCsaw-soUOQ1FtInXqcuDDpA

facebook.com/yousaiofficial

twitter.com/yousaiofficial

linkedin.com/company/yousai

instagram.com/youshq

producthunt.com/posts/yous

Co-founder and CEO - Petr Malyukov

Co-founder and CTO - Vadim Filimonov

----------


## Airicist

YOUS | AI-based translator for calls

Aug 5, 2021

----------

